# Utah public lands under attack again by sierra club



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.standard.net/Recreation/...ld-include-new-miles-of-ATV-trail-routes.html


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The title of the story is very misleading.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Found more. 
http://www.standard.net/Recreation/...of-Mantua-area-public-lands-stirs-debate.html

http://www.standard.net/Recreation/2014/09/25/Mount-Ogden-and-Lewis-Peak-at-a-glance.html

http://www.standard.net/Recreation/...Lewis-Peak-The-future-of-Utah-wilderness.html

Funny it seams like they are burying these stories.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think the title of this thread is more misleading than the title of the article. 

The Sierra club can be a nuisance sometimes to many of our objectives as sportsmen(i.e. national monuments and wolf listing), but in many cases they show an organized conservation voice here in Utah where we largely lack a conservation mindset. There are also issues that we shouldn't be afraid to join hands with them on such as in opposing the Bear River Pipeline. 

I see the proposal as a compromise where almost 6 miles of once available ATV trails are opened back up, while urging the proper use of existing trails. Sounds like enforcement has always been an issue, and I don't have a ton of sympathy for a few areas being closed to ATV's when a few people have already shown blatant disregard for the regulations in closed areas. 

I like to ride ATV's, but it's not like we are exactly short on places to ride here. Not everyone who enjoys the outdoors uses ATV's and those few riders that are constantly going off trail are not doing the rest of us any favors when it comes to issues like this.

I'm of the mindset that even if someone uses the outdoors differently than I do, their right to do so should be protected even if that means regulating things differently in different areas. I don't agree with many of the ideas espoused by the Sierra Club, but that also doesn't automatically invalidate them either. It's more dangerous when we don't have a voice of opposition in my opinion.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ATV trails don't need to be in every canyon and on every ride line. I support places closed to vehicle access, how can you get away with no place to get away to? I don't think this at all constitutes a title about an attack on our public lands.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Reading this article that was written by a agenda driven reporter is not going to give you all the information. The open miles of trails is a smoke and mirrors trick.

http://a123.g.akamai.net/7/123/1155...i.com/11558/www/nepa/99725_FSPLT3_2427598.pdf


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll admit I didn't read the whole thing, but from what I have gleaned from it, including the tables you referenced about the options, I still don't take issue with what is being proposed. Is it the 97 miles of unauthorized trails being closed down that's causing a stir? Because I think that is a good thing. 

Seems to me like the atv guys aren't happy and neither is the Sierra club. Smells like a good compromise to me.....


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Your header should read "Utah's public lands under attack by lazy arsed ATV riders and Sierra Club trying to get Forest Service to protect OUR lands".


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not a huge Sierra Club fan- but it seems to boil down to the same reason this happens with other activities- lack of self regulating- from jet skiers to 4 wheelers to Dirt bikes and so on. The groups see things that shouldn't be going on and let it go. Just like about everything else you see in our so called ' enlightened free to be society"


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I would favor more restrictions on ATV use and far more enforcement. Irresponsible use is a huge problem. Use the quads that God gave you.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree that the title of this thread is way more misleading that the title of the article. After reading the article, it sounds like a bunch of ATV folks like to go off-trail and are ruining it for everyone else. It also sounds like the Sierra Club would like to see more Forest Service folks out in the area to enforce the existing laws. I see nothing provocative in this information. 
R


----------

